# Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?



## h242 (30. Juni 2014)

*Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?*

Hallo,

ich versuche es nun hier einmal, da ja der offizielle Corsair Support an Möglichkeiten wenig bietet.
Meine Anfrage, welche lt. Mail innerhalb von 2 Tagen beantwortet werden soll, ist nun seit 5 Tagen offen.
Einen speziellen deutschen Ansprechpartner gibts ja leider auch nicht, wenn ich das richtig sehe.

Mein Problem ist folgendes:

Ich habe mir vor gut einer Woche das AX760i-NT zugelegt.
Es verrichtet ordentlich seinen Dienst, darüber kann man gar nicht meckern.

Die aktuelle lt. Seite angebotene Software für die Corsair Link Nutzung habe ich mir natürlich im Anschluß gleich installiert - zwar klappte das Ansprechen des Dongles nicht sofort, das funktionierte dann aber mit einer Suche nach dem Neustart.

Ich habe folgende Hardware verbaut:

MB - Asus Crosshair V Formula
CPU - AMD FX 8350 
Graka - Asus AMD Radeon R9290-DC2OC-4GD5
Ram - 8 GB G Skill Flare F3-14400CL9-2GBFLS
Systemplatte - Samsung EVO 840 120 GB
Festplatten - 2 St. 1TB S-ATA Western Digital WDC WD1002FAEX-00Z3A0 und eine kleine Seagate Platte (war vor der SSD die Systemplatte)
...und jede Menge Gehäuselüfter

Die Software liest leider nicht alles aus, wie bspw. Mobo-Temps.
Zu CPU und Mobo erhalte ich immerhin detaillierte Infos unter dem Devices-Reiter, zur Graka gar keine.
Auch wird nicht ein, über das Board regelbarer, Gehäuselüfter angezeigt/erfasst.

Jetzt dachte ich mir, installierst mal die aktuelle Beta oder RC, egal.
Da erhalte ich dann tw. mehr Angaben zur Hardware, keine detaillierten Infos, die Seagate Platte wird gar nicht angezeigt.

Meine AI Suite meckert generell über die Spannungswerte (von Mobo und CPU bspw.), welche im Idle leicht unter den Vorgaben/Standarwerten liegen - wobei das keine Geige spielt, das wäre ja recht simpel zu korrigieren.

Die Beta/RC habe ich wieder runtergschmissen, weil sie noch verwirrendere Sachen als die letzte stabile Version anzeigt unter anderem irgendeine AsusTemp mit 128°, die ursprünlich als Wattangabe definiert war.
Hier wird zumindest NB oder SB angezeigt bzw. generell MB-Temps, aber eben auch mit Fehlern, die CPU wird gleich viermal ausgelesen (1X jeder Doppelkern oder wie? ).

Nun meine Frage - besteht die Hoffnung für dieses Prämiumprodukt auch eine zufriedenstellende Software zu erhalten, welche alles wirklich vernünftig ausliest?
Das es natürlich zig unterschiedlich Kombis in den Rechnern gibt steht ja ausser Frage - allerdings bekommt man von Corsair ja auch vollmundige Versprechen präsentiert und bezahlt ja letzten Endes dafür auch einen Mehrpreis.

Einen Snapshot kann ich natürlich nachtragen.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?*

Warum kauft man sich so ein Überteuertes Netzteil mit Müll-Software und Single Rail?  
Falls es noch zurück geben kannst tu das und hol dir ein Dark Power P10... das beste was du derzeit bekommen kannst.


----------



## h242 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?*

Ich hatte vorher ca. 8 Jahre lang ein BeQuiet NT eingebaut, mit dem ich auch sehr zufrieden war.
Leider musste es, da es aufgrund der damligen niedrigeren Effizienz unter Last nach dem Graka-Kauf etwas überfordert war, weichen.
Hinsichtlich dessen, hätte ich sofort wieder bei BQ zugeschlagen.

Was heißt hier überteuert - das BQ kostet ohne Zusatz schon genauso viel.

Ich habe vorher natürlich mal die ein oder andere Rezension gelesen bzw. 3 NTs in die engere Wahl gezogen, das BQ DPP 10, eins von Coolermaster und eben Corsair mit oder ohne I.
Und da hat das Corsair durch die Bank weg wirklich super mit minimalen Schwächen (Kinderkrankheiten eben) abgeschnitten, ob mit oder ohne I.

Mich hat bei dem Corsair einfach der Digital-Aspekt gereizt (der bis dato ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal ist), noch dazu konnte ich es nagelneu wirklich günstig erwerben für nicht mal die Hälfte des normalen NP.
Die PlatinPlus Zertifizierung war natürlich auch wichtig.
Und es leistet, wie ich schrieb, seinen Dienst super und mit einem reinen Single-Rail liegst du übrigens falsch!

Ich wollte hier auch von niemandem ein Statement dazu, ob er Corsair mag oder nicht bzw. deren Produkte - solches Gebashe gibts auch in anderen Foren.
Und es ist eingebaut - ich baue das sicher nicht mehr aus.
Hast du das NT selbst getestet, daß du solche Töne spucken kannst oder ist das mehr Hörensagen?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?*

Der Digitale Aspekt ist aber quatsch, da es bei vielen Testsamples nie richtig funktioniert hat.
Dazu lässt Corsair bei CWT Herstellen, ein Netzteil aus deren Herstellung hat ja schon feuer gefangen. 
Ist nur ein guter Tipp zum DP P10 zu greifen da es von Seasonic stammt einen besseren Lüfter so wie 6 Rails hat. 
Und da der Corsair Support eher träge ist empfehle ich schlichtweg keine NTs von Corsair. Deswegen, wenn man es noch zurück geben kann dann lieber das Dark Power.

Ist nur ein gut gemeinter Tipp, mehr nicht 

Edit: Es ist Multirail aber nur Software Seitig. Naja auch unschön.


----------



## h242 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?*

Es kam halt gleich ziemlich patzig rüber, ich verstehe schon, was du ausdrücken wolltest.
BQ bleibt eben BQ.



> Der Digitale Aspekt ist aber quatsch, da es bei vielen Testsamples nie richtig funktioniert hat.



Na das steht ja auch noch ganz am Anfang und da gibts eben noch ein paar Kinderkrankheiten - ich persönlich finde das eine extrem interessante Sache.
Das wird sich mit Updates in der Zukunft sicher besser gestalten.



> Dazu lässt Corsair bei CWT Herstellen, ein Netzteil aus deren Herstellung hat ja schon feuer gefangen.


Das AX760I wird von Flextronics gefertigt, soweit ich weiss.
Inwiefern die nun mit CWT zusammenhängen, vermag ich nicht zu sagen.
Andere NT Reihen wiederrum werden auch von Seasonic gefertigt.
Aber dazu kann sich ja auch mal ein Corsair Mitarbeiter dann äussern.

Bezüglich des Lüfters gebe ich dir Recht, hier kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen, warum in der I Reihe ein schlechterer verbaut wurde, als in der normalen AX-Reihe.
Wobei dieser ja im Idle passiv bleibt, ich muss auch sagen, das bemängelte Hochdrehen des Lüfters bei jedem Start des Rechners habe ich nicht mitbekommen - da sind vielleicht meine anderen Gehäuselüfter zu laut.




> Edit: Es ist Multirail aber nur Software Seitig. Naja auch unschön.


Wenn es diese Option nicht gegeben hätte, hätte ich es als reines SingleRail-NT nicht gekauft.
Für mich ist es ein annehmbarer Kompromiss.


----------



## Bluebeard (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?*

Hi h242,

schön, dass du zum AX760i gegriffen hast und deine Entscheidung auf Tatsachen beruht und nicht nur auf halbgare Aussagen.

Zum Support: Wir haben das von dir angesprochene Kundenportal und antworten in der Regel innerhalb von 2 Werktagen. Hier kann man gerne auch auf Deutsch schreiben. Nach Möglichkeit kommt dann auch eine Deutsche Antwort. (Nenne mir bitte mal die Ticketnummer und ich schaue auf den Vorgang drauf)

Nun zu Corsair Link: Die Corsair Link Software befindet sich durchgehend in Weiterentwicklung. Leider sind wir bei der Entwicklung der Software auch auf das Wohlwollen der Mainboard Hersteller angewiesen, da alle Ihre eigenen Methoden verwenden wie welche Sensoren angesprochen und bezeichnet werden. Leider lassen die Hersteller untereinander sich ungern in die Karten bezüglich Entwicklung schauen und daher zeigt Corsair Link die Werte so an, wie diese via CPUID Engine ankommen. Bei dem 128° Wert, handelt es sich dann wahrscheinlich um etwas was ASUS in der eigenen Suite konsequent ignoriert, aber Corsair Link nimmt es mit weil es vorhanden ist. Daher bleibt bei solchen Ausreißern nur die Möglichkeit diese auszublenden (Rechtsklick und dann "Hide Device")

Die Probleme bezüglich der Temperaturanzeige des AMD FX und der GPU sind bekannt und an der Lösung wird gearbeitet. Dass die Seagate Platte nicht korrekt angezeigt wird leite ich weiter. Es wäre klasse, wenn du mir noch die Typenbezeichnung nennen könntest.

Zur allgemeinen Information: Die AXi Serie wird von Flextronics gefertigt (hat nichts mit CWT zu tun und das CWT schlecht sein soll basiert auf in die Jahre gekommenen Erfahrungen Dritter). Es handelt sich um ein Netzteil mit Digitaltechnik. Das Digitaltechnik "quatsch" sei und nicht funktioniere, ist falsch. Dann würde das gesamte Netzteil gar nicht erst funktionieren.  Im Gegenteil sogar. Mit Hilfe der Digitaltechnik, insbesondere durch den Einsatz des Digitalen Signalprozessors, kann eine hohe Spannungsregulierung erzielt werden und gleichzeitig wird Ripple und Noise bestmöglich minimiert.

Das Netzteil wird als ein Multi-Rail Netzteil betrieben und kann auf Wunsch auch auf Single-Rail geschaltet werden. Dies wird durch digitale Chips geregelt und kann mit Hilfe von Corsair Link gesteuert werden. Hier kann auch zusätzlich der OCP für den Multi-Rail (pro Anschluss) gewählt werden.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir deine Fragen beantworten. Sofern du noch welche hast, bitte her damit.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## ich111 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Hi h242,
> 
> schön, dass du zum AX760i gegriffen hast und deine Entscheidung auf Tatsachen beruht und nicht nur auf halbgare Aussagen.


 Was sind denn dann Tatsachen? Das anloge Regelung schneller reagiert und digitale Spannungsversorgung bei Netzteilen hauptsächlich auf Marketing beruht?


----------



## h242 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?*

6485807 - das wäre die Ticketnummr, mal kurz zwischendurch, da ich noch ein wenig arbeiten muss.



> Das Netzteil wird als ein Multi-Rail Netzteil betrieben und kann auf  Wunsch auch auf Single-Rail geschaltet werden. Dies wird durch digitale  Chips geregelt und kann mit Hilfe von Corsair Link gesteuert werden.  Hier kann auch zusätzlich der OCP für den Multi-Rail (pro Anschluss)  gewählt werden.


Wobei das ja so auch nicht ganz stimmt - ich würde es genau entgegengesetzt beschreiben -es ist ein Single Rail mit einer Option auf Multirail, oder wegen mir auch ein Semi-Multirail.
Wie kommst du zu der Aussage, daß es standardmäßig als Multirail bestrieben wird, dennn solange man OCP nicht aktiviert hat, fungiert es doch als Singlerail.

Mal abgesehen davon, finde ich die Single-Rail-Panikmache, unabhängig vom Hersteller, sowieso leicht übertrieben.
Es gibt ja Leute, welche meinen, daß man ein SingleRail-NT nie unbeaufsichtigt lassen sollte.

Corsair gibt auch sicher nicht 7 Jahre Garantie, wenn die Dinger so schnell abrauchen und damit den Rest des PCs noch übern Jordan jagen würden - dann dürften sie für jede Menge Schadensersatzzahlungen aufkommen.


----------



## Abductee (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?*

Es ist ein Singlerail-Netzteil wo man optional über die Software eigene Stromgrenzen definieren kann.
So was ist absoluter Blödsinn.

Was passiert wenn der Rechner gerade eingeschaltet wird und die Software noch nicht geladen ist?
Was passiert wenn man kein Windows nutzt?
Was passiert wenn die Software spinnt?

Corsair deny all knowledge - AX1200i software broken (probably applies to AX860i and AX760i as well)


----------



## h242 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?*

Du magst ja mit den Hypothesen recht haben, aber mir sind das zu viele Was-Wenn-Fragen.
Wenn was passieren sollte, habe ich eben Pech gehabt und Corsair darf mir dann meine Hardware ersetzen.
Aber mal ehrlich, wie oft kommen solche Fälle vor?

Bei mir läuft das Teil sauber und effizient, lediglich die Software ist bzgl der Harwarekennung mehr als überarbeitungswürdig.
Es gibt im Netz zig Tests dieser Baureihe von renommierten Magazinen, da wurde dieser Punkt praktisch nirgendwo bemängelt oder als Gefahrenpotential dargestellt, sofern ich das richtig sehe.

Letzten Endes gings eigentlich auch nur um die Software und nicht um die Thematik, wie sch... alle Singlerail finden.
Natürlich ist ein richtiges Multirail Nt immer sicherer, darüber braucht man auch nicht diskutieren.

Wenn bei mir die ersten Probleme auftauchen, geht das NT zurück.


----------



## Abductee (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?*



h242 schrieb:


> und Corsair darf mir dann meine Hardware ersetzen.


 
Das wäre eine absolute Kulanzleistung.
Dein Recht einzuklagen wäre hier Sinnlos da der Sachverständige+Gericht mehr kostet als die Hardware wert ist.

Du meinst zu viele Was-Wenn?
Es ist ja auch absolut unrealistisch das der Rechner beim Einschalten schon einen Kurzschluss haben könnte.
Bis das Windows durchgestartet ist und die Software "vielleicht" etwas erkennt, ist dir bereits der ganze Kabelbaum abgebrannt.

Aber es ist vermutlich auch besser im Auto das ABS oder die Airbags von einem Windowsrechner steuern zu lassen, was kann da schon passieren.


----------



## Bluebeard (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?*



h242 schrieb:


> ... Wobei das ja so auch nicht ganz stimmt - ich würde es genau entgegengesetzt beschreiben -es ist ein Single Rail mit einer Option auf Multirail, oder wegen mir auch ein Semi-Multirail. Wie kommst du zu der Aussage, daß es standardmäßig als Multirail bestrieben wird, dennn solange man OCP nicht aktiviert hat, fungiert es doch als Singlerail...



Hi h242,

Zu Single- und Multi-Rail bei der AXi Serie: Es ist genauso wie beschrieben. Standard ist Multi-Rail mit festgelegtem OCP. Corsair-Link liest in der aktuellen Version die Einstellungen nicht aus und daher erweckt es den Anschein, dass das Netzteil im Single-Rail Mode läuft. In zukünftigen Versionen wird die Funktion so erweitert, dass die vorliegenden Einstellungen ausgelesen und angezeigt werden.

Dementsprechend braucht es auch keine Software, Windows oder sonst dergleichen, um Multi-Rail zu aktivieren. Es ist ab Werk aktiv. Hier eine Beschreibung, wie es beim AX1500i aus der AXi-Serie funktioniert. Alle Sicherheitsrelevanten Schutzfunktionen sind zudem ständig aktiv, wie z.B. der Schutz vor Kurzschlüssen.

Dein Ticket ist inzwischen in Bearbeitung wie ich gesehen habe. Sofern du Hilfe benötigst, lass es mich bitte wissen.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## h242 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?*



> Es ist ja auch absolut unrealistisch das der Rechner beim Einschalten schon einen Kurzschluss haben könnte.


Und das passiert bei dir am Tag wie oft?
Da wäre von meiner Seite, egal in welcher Konfiguration, die erste Maßnahme, den Netzstecker zu ziehen, sofern nicht gleich die Haussicherung kommt.
Ich würde mich da auf gar nichts verlassen.



> Aber es ist vermutlich auch besser im Auto das ABS oder die Airbags von  einem Windowsrechner steuern zu lassen, was kann da schon passieren.





> Dementsprechend braucht es auch keine Software, Windows oder sonst  dergleichen, um Multi-Rail zu aktivieren. Es ist ab Werk aktiv. Hier eine Beschreibung, wie es beim AX1500i aus der AXi-Serie funktioniert. Alle Sicherheitsrelevanten Schutzfunktionen sind zudem ständig aktiv, wie z.B. der Schutz vor Kurzschlüssen.


Das wurde demnach im Anschluß bereits beantwortet.
Anonsten gehe ich davon aus, daß auch deine sämtliche andere Hardware bei Defekt abgesichert ist...

Und dein Auto fährt sicher auch ohne Benzin, da sich Benzingase entzünden könnten - nurmal als Gegenbeispiel für deine hinkenden Vergleiche.

Also ist der Multirailschutz/OCP demzufolge definitv ab dem Einschalten des Rechners aktiv und ich könnte es für den Betrieb nach dem Starten des BS nochmal zusätzlich definieren?

Wieviel A sind dann per default ab Start eingestellt, 20?



> Corsair-Link liest in der aktuellen Version die Einstellungen nicht aus


Dann hoffe ich, daß dies schnellstens behoben wird.



> Dein Ticket ist inzwischen in Bearbeitung wie ich gesehen habe. Sofern du Hilfe benötigst, lass es mich bitte wissen.


Aber erst, nachdem ich jemanden nach 7 Tagen im Livechat greifen konnte und der hats weitergeleitet - sehr aufschlußreich war die Antwort aber auch nicht.

Mir wurde aber etwas von einer neuen Hardwarekomponente erzählt, um dann auch auf die boardseitig geregelten Lüfter Zugriff zu erhalten.

Seagate Barracuda 7200.9 SATA NCQ ST3160812AS (160 GB) Test Festplatte

Das ist übrigens die betagtere Seagate Platte, hatte ursprünglich mal als reine Systemplatte fungiert.


----------



## Abductee (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?*



h242 schrieb:


> Und das passiert bei dir am Tag wie oft?


Ich möchte nie einen Hausbrand erleben.



h242 schrieb:


> Anonsten gehe ich davon aus, daß auch deine sämtliche andere Hardware bei Defekt abgesichert ist...


Ich hab ein knapp dimensioniertes Multi-Rail Netzteil.
Falls durch irgendeinen Grund zu viel Strom in einem Strang fließen sollte, hab ich ein relativ gutes Gefühl das mein Netzteil abschaltet.



h242 schrieb:


> Und dein Auto fährt sicher auch ohne Benzin, da sich Benzingase entzünden könnten - nurmal als Gegenbeispiel für deine hinkenden Vergleichen.


Ich hab als Vergleich eine Schutzkomponente vom Auto genannt, wie da jetzt der Brennstoff reinpasst kann ich dir nicht beantworten.
Als Alternativbeispiel könnte ich dir vorschlagen die Brandmeldezentrale eines Gebäudes über einen Windowsrechner laufen zu lassen.



h242 schrieb:


> Also ist der Multirailschutz/OCP demzufolge definitv ab dem Einschalten des Rechners aktiv und ich könnte es für den Betrieb nach dem Starten des BS nochmal zusätzlich definieren?
> Wieviel A sind dann per default ab Start eingestellt, 20?


Das würd mich auch sehr interessieren.



h242 schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich, daß dies schnellstens behoben wird.


Gut wäre auch noch die ganzen anderen zig Softwarebugs


Edit:
Hab da was auf eurer Homepage gefunden:
http://www.corsair.com/en/blog/2014/may/setting-up-ocp-on-the-ax1500i


> By default, OCP is enabled and set to 30A.


Das hört sich gar nicht so schlecht an, ist das wirklich ohne Aktivierung der Software so?



> While each connector can easily handle 40A of current or more, we have  set the default OCP limit to a conservative 30A on each connector of the  AX1500i.


40A auf jedem Stecker ist ist schon ne ganze Menge. Seit ihr euch da sicher das ein SATA-Stromstecker über 40A aushält?


----------



## h242 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?*



> Ich möchte nie einen Hausbrand erleben.


 Das war aber nicht die Antwort auf meine Frage. 
Ich habe so einen Fall in zig Jahren  (und da rede ich von Jahrzehnten) noch nie gehabt und wüsste ehrlich gesagt auch keine weiteren Personen.
Wer will das schon - ich wahrscheinlich, weil ich jetzt ein (eigentliches) SingleRail-NT habe?
Früher gabs doch mal nur Singlerails - gut, die hatten nicht so viel Saft, aber trotzdem, wie oft ist irgendwo irgendetwas passiert - jetzt rein im Verhältnis?



> Wenn mein Rechner brennt ist meine erste Reaktion auch  zuerst zum Haussicherungskasten zu laufen.


Ja, gut gelesen, genau das habe ich geschrieben.




> Ich hab als Vergleich eine Schutzkomponente vom Auto genannt, wie da  jetzt der Brennstoff reinpasst kann ich dir nicht beantworten.
> Als Alternativbeispiel könnte ich dir vorschlagen die Brandmeldezentrale  eines Gebäudes über einen Windowsrechner laufen zu lassen.


Es ging um die reine Logik dahinter - es kann immer irgendwas passieren, wo Gefahrenherde lauern (könnten).
Das Multirail sicherer ist hat niemand ausgeschlossen (ich zumindest nicht, mein vorheriges NT hatte ja zumindest 2 Leitungen bei rd. 580 Watt effektiv) und sofern die Aussage von Bluebeard zutrifft, wurde doch hier ansich eine gute Lösung gefunden.

Aber mal ehrlich - brennt es jeden Tag millionenfach in amerikanischen Räumlichkeiten in denen Rechner stehen, weil die dort nur Singlerails haben?

Jetzt haste dich aber ein wenig auf Windows eingeschossen...

Wenn man will, kann man für alles irgendeinen Vergleich ranziehen.



> Gut wäre auch noch die ganzen anderen zig Softwarebugs


Wobei das für mich an zweiter Stelle käme, auch wenns unschön ist.
Nachvollziehbar ist aber auch, daß das sicher auf dem Markt mit seinen unzähligen Herstellern vielleicht auch nicht ganz so einfach ist.
Das beste Beispiel ist für mich die AI Suite - da war es von Anfang an schwierig, die korrekten Werte der eigenen HW herauszulesen.


Letzten Endes denke ich, bevor es hier weiter mit Gebashe und eventuellem Halbwissen, Mutmaßungen weitergeht, lassen wir mal Bluebeard zu Wort kommen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> schön, dass du zum AX760i gegriffen hast und deine Entscheidung auf Tatsachen beruht und nicht nur auf halbgare Aussagen.


Selbstbeweihräucherungen werden von den Usern nicht so wirklich gern gesehen...



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Zum Support: Wir haben das von dir angesprochene Kundenportal und antworten in der Regel innerhalb von 2 Werktagen. Hier kann man gerne auch auf Deutsch schreiben. Nach Möglichkeit kommt dann auch eine Deutsche Antwort. (Nenne mir bitte mal die Ticketnummer und ich schaue auf den Vorgang drauf)


Für jemand, der für sich in Anspruch nimmt, ein guter Hersteller zu sein, eine äußerst bescheidene Leistung.
Hersteller wie MSI schaffen es binnen weniger Stunden zu antworten. Binnen 2 Tage ist da schon eine eher schlechte Leistung...


Bluebeard schrieb:


> Nun zu Corsair Link: Die Corsair Link Software befindet sich durchgehend in Weiterentwicklung. Leider sind wir bei der Entwicklung der Software auch auf das Wohlwollen der Mainboard Hersteller angewiesen, da alle Ihre eigenen Methoden verwenden wie welche Sensoren angesprochen und bezeichnet werden. Leider lassen die Hersteller untereinander sich ungern in die Karten bezüglich Entwicklung schauen


mit anderen Worten:
Ihr arbeitet NICHT mit den Herstellern zusammen, im Gegensatz zu anderen Herstellern...



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Zur allgemeinen Information: Die AXi Serie wird von Flextronics gefertigt (hat nichts mit CWT zu tun und das CWT schlecht sein soll basiert auf in die Jahre gekommenen Erfahrungen Dritter).


Dass CWT schlecht ist, basiert auf der Aussage eines Insiders, dem man nachsagt, zu wissen, wovon er spricht.
Es ist nicht bekannt, wo dieser jene angestellt war, nur hat JEDER gesagt, dass er in der Branche arbeiten muss.

Und das war guckmalrein. Seine Aussage wurde von einigen Leuten und einigen Beobachtungen bestätigt. Schau dir mal das Thermaltake London Review an. Oder die ganzen alten CWT PSH Reviews auf Jonnyguru. Der Joke mit dem nicht vorhandenen Loctite ist eigentlich nicht nicht so witzig...




Bluebeard schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um ein Netzteil mit Digitaltechnik. Das Digitaltechnik "quatsch" sei und nicht funktioniere, ist falsch.


Digitaltechnik basiert auf Programmierbaren Einheiten. Und damit Software. Und das Zusammenspiel von den beiden Komponenten ist dabei nicht so 'sicher', wie es mit analogen Schaltkreisen der Fall ist. Merke: reine, spezialisierte Hardware, ist immer besser als irgendwelche Software Lösungen.

Dazu: Dieses Zeugs braucht schlicht länger, um nachzuregeln.



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Mit Hilfe der Digitaltechnik, insbesondere durch den Einsatz des Digitalen Signalprozessors, kann eine hohe Spannungsregulierung erzielt werden und gleichzeitig wird Ripple und Noise bestmöglich minimiert.


Präzise mag sie sein, aber schnarch lahm ists auch....
Hat schon 'nen Grund, warum sih so viele Hersteller so viel Zeit damit lassen. Du glaubst doch nicht ERnsthaft, dass Hersteller wie FSP an sowas nicht gearbeitet haben.

Dass sie sowas noch nicht auf den Markt geschmissen haben, mag schlicht daran liegen, dass das ganze nicht deren Erwartungen entspricht, bisher...



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Das Netzteil wird als ein Multi-Rail Netzteil betrieben und kann auf Wunsch auch auf Single-Rail geschaltet werden.


Als Corsair Mitarbeiter solltest du es eigentlich besser wissen. Und keine Falschen Aussagen über die eigenen Produkte verbreiten!
Das hier ist einfach nicht Wahr. Das kann man beim AX1200i, nicht aber bei den beiden kleineren, die doch recht stark abgespeckt sind, in diesem Punkt. Und 'MR Default' ist ja wohl nur beim neusten AX-i der Fall...



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich konnte dir deine Fragen beantworten. Sofern du noch welche hast, bitte her damit.


Wenn du was beantwortest, dann achte drauf, dass das auch korrekt ist.

Oh und by the way:
Du solltest dich auch mal um einige User in diesem Forum kümmern. Der Threshold vermisst nämlich immer noch ein Gerät der AX Serie, die irgendwo bei euch sein müsste, laut seinen Aussagen.
Dass ihr nicht in der Lage seid, ihm dieses Gerät zu ersetzen, ist kaum in Worte zu fassen. Insbesondere für ein Unternehmen, dass für sich in Anspruch nimmt, ein 'guter Markenhersteller' zu sein...

Bei Buden wie Trust, Hama und ähnlichem würd man das ja noch erwarten...



h242 schrieb:


> Wenn was passieren sollte, habe ich eben Pech gehabt und Corsair darf mir dann meine Hardware ersetzen.


...wobei Corsair auch nicht gerade einen besonders guten Ruf genießt, was den Austauch von Komponenten betrifft. Siehe das Beispiel von Threshold.
Warum man ihm nicht 'einfach mal ein Netzteil' schickt, um ihn 'ruhig zu stellen', ist absolut unverständlich...
Wobei das jetzt eh zu spät ist, das hätte man gleich machen *müssen*, jetzt muss man halt mit dem Unmut dieses Kunden leben, was sich so schnell auch nicht ändern wird...

Aber wenn Corsair das so will und meint, dass 'wichtige' Leute in den Foren unwichtig wären und man sich generell weniger kulant zeigt, deren Problem...



h242 schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich, wie oft kommen solche Fälle vor?


Sehr oft.

Das war bei einer Serie eines bestimmten Herstellers, was ich gerade nicht näher spezifizieren möchte, eine DER Ursachen für Support Anfragen, dass der User einen kurzschluss @ Boot verursacht hat.

Wenn hier jetzt in jedem Fall ein Schaden entstanden wäre (was idR nicht passierte), dann hätte dieser Hersteller ein problem gehabt...

Bedenke:
Es kann sein, dass du dir ein neues Netzteil kaufst, bei dem die Anschlüsse genau so ausschauen, wie das aktuelle. Es kann sein, dass sich die Kabel irgendwie vermischen. Und dadurch kannst du dann versehentlich ein anderes Kabel anschließen. Und schon hast du deinen Kurzschluss...


----------



## eXquisite (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?*



> Digitaltechnik basiert auf Programmierbaren Einheiten. Und damit Software. Und das Zusammenspiel von den beiden Komponenten ist dabei nicht so 'sicher', wie es mit analogen Schaltkreisen der Fall ist. Merke: reine, spezialisierte Hardware, ist immer besser als irgendwelche Software Lösungen.
> 
> Dazu: Dieses Zeugs braucht schlicht länger, um nachzuregeln.



Korrekt, Software ist da um Fehler zu machen.



> Wenn was passieren sollte, habe ich eben Pech gehabt und Corsair darf mir dann meine Hardware ersetzen.



Haha, als ob, wir haben hier doch das beste Beispiel, Threshold hat weder Geld noch Netzteil wiedergesehen.



> Dass CWT schlecht ist, basiert auf der Aussage eines Insiders, dem man nachsagt, zu wissen, wovon er spricht.



Das CWT Schlecht ist sieht man doch alleine an der Lötqualität, @Bluebeard, pack mal ein CX aus und dann ein CS, schraub sie außeinander und mach Fotos. Das wird ein Spaß 
Denn "sogar" Great Wall ist deutlich besser als CWT, okay euer CS 450M geht sogar gut durch hätte es 2 PCI-E Stecker.



> Das hier ist einfach nicht Wahr. Das kann man beim AX1200i, nicht aber bei den beiden kleineren, die doch recht stark abgespeckt sind, in diesem Punkt. Und 'MR Default' ist ja wohl nur beim neusten AX-i der Fall...



Stimmt, muss ich Stefan recht geben, hatte vor knapp nem Jahr einen "Gaming Rechner" vom "Profi" hier, wo eines euerer Geräte eingebaut war, dafür sollte ich die Custom Sleeves nachrüsten, MR Mode war nicht an.



> Es handelt sich um ein Netzteil mit Digitaltechnik. Das Digitaltechnik "quatsch" sei und nicht funktioniere, ist falsch.



Digitaltechnik ist Digital, sie basiert auf 1 und 0 ganz einfach. Über Analoge Sachen können viel mehr Werte viel besser weitergegeben werden, denn es kommt direkt der Input als gemessener Output ohne umgewandelt werden zu müssen, denn beim umwandeln wird gerne mal auf oder abgerundet und ihr könnt mir nicht erzählen das ihr Terrabytes an Präzisen Werten durch eure PSUs schaufelt.



> Nun zu Corsair Link: Die Corsair Link Software befindet sich durchgehend in Weiterentwicklung. Leider sind wir bei der Entwicklung der Software auch auf das Wohlwollen der Mainboard Hersteller angewiesen, da alle Ihre eigenen Methoden verwenden wie welche Sensoren angesprochen und bezeichnet werden. Leider lassen die Hersteller untereinander sich ungern in die Karten bezüglich Entwicklung schauen



Dann bringt so etwas nicht halbfertig auf den Markt, ich sehe ja bei meiner H100i was für ein Pre-Alpha Softwarepaket ist.

Wenn du Bluebeard persönlich so begeistert von dem AXi bist, dann schick mir eins zu und lass mich das Teil gegen meine Superflower Plattform in Form eines Reviews antreten. 
GS800 sowie CX500M konnten mich von euch bisher nämlich überhaupt garnicht überzeugen, und das was ihr da jetzt als HXi rausbringen wollte sieht mir auch wieder stark nach Marketingmist aus.

Das einzige wofür ich Corsair wirklich aktiv empfehle und lobe sind die High Clocked Low Timing Dominator Platinum Rams, da selektiert ihr echt gut. Wenn ihr das auch bei Netzteilen könntet...

Gruß


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?*

Corsair sagt wir hätten keine Ahnung und das die aussagen des TEs Handfest wären ... Ja, die handfesten aussagen die auf der Verpackung stehen


----------



## h242 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?*



> Corsair sagt wir hätten keine Ahnung und das die aussagen des TEs  Handfest wären ... Ja, die handfesten aussagen die auf der Verpackung  stehen


Welche Aussagen von mir meinst du denn bitte - wo genau soll das jetzt stehen?
Ist das mit handfesten Aussagen auf anderen Verpackungen stimmiger und Corsair die einzige Firma, welche Produkte verkaufen möchte und entsprechend Marketing betreibt?
Ich persönlich bin ansich auch kein Freund der großen Selbstbeweihräucherungen und Vorablobhudeleien, was man bei amerikanischen Unternehmen ja leider viel zu oft hat (ich kenne das auch aus zig anderen Bereichen).
Aber Unterstellungen mag ich ja besonders gerne...

Habt ihr Probleme mit Personen, die neutral sind und vorerst nur nachfragen, um sich einen Eindruck zu verschaffen?

Ich weiß auch nicht, welche Probleme ihr generell mit Corsair habt bzw. was die Hintergründe sind.
Ich hatte bisher noch nie ein Stück Hardware von Corsair (auch die Rams kamen immer woanders her) und kann deswegen auch in keiner Weise irgendwelche Langzeiterfahrungen berichten.

Ich stell hier auch keinerlei Behauptungen auf, von manch anderem habe ich einen gegenteiligen Eindruck.
Gegen fundierte Aussagen hingegen habe ich nichts einzuwenden und lese mir auch gerne alles durch, allerdings lese ich hier momentan überwiegend Genöle.

Wie ich schon erwähnte, lasst doch mal bitte Bluebeard zu Wort kommen, ich gehe mal davon aus, daß er hier keine Falschaussagen in den Raum stellt, das wäre ja nicht sonderlich förderlich oder?
Er legt ja mit seinen Aussagen sozusagen die Hand dafür ins Feuer (passt gut zum Thema ) - und wenn was passieren würde, weil die Aussagen so nicht stimmen, könnte ich mich im Fall des Falles darauf berufen.

Zumindest muss ich aktuell sagen, daß er sich soweit erstmal kümmert.
Weniger schön ist, daß mein Ticket ohne Nachfrage meinerseits anfangs auch nicht mal in 5 Tagen bearbeitet wurde - dem stehen die vollmundigen 2-Tage-Angaben absolut entgegen.



> Bedenke:
> Es kann sein, dass du dir ein neues Netzteil kaufst, bei dem die  Anschlüsse genau so ausschauen, wie das aktuelle. Es kann sein, dass  sich die Kabel irgendwie vermischen. Und dadurch kannst du dann  versehentlich ein anderes Kabel anschließen. Und schon hast du deinen  Kurzschluss...


Unterschiedliche, nicht zusammengehörige Komponenten würde ich persönlich nie mischen.
Das wird ausgebaut, sorgfältig zusammengepackt und umgekehrt die neue Hardware verbaut.



> Wenn du Bluebeard persönlich so begeistert von dem AXi bist, dann schick  mir eins zu und lass mich das Teil gegen meine geile Superflower  Plattform in Form eines Reviews antreten.


Das wäre auf jeden Fall eine Maßnahme, allerdings befürchte ich, hätte uU deine Voreingenommenheit evtll. Auswirkungen auf ein objektives Ergebnis, ohne dir zunahe treten zu wollen.
Damit will ich jetzt niemanden verteidigen, nicht, daß das gleich wieder falsch aufgefasst wird.


Abgesehen davon, wie steht ihr denn zu den zahlreichen Tests, wo das Netzteil durch die Bank weg wirklich gut abgeschnitten hat, das hatte ich ja schon ein paar Posts weiter vorne gefragt, jedoch hatte keiner darauf reagiert?
Die Singlerail-Negativaspekte, welche hier so lautstark geäussert werden, wurden dort nicht wirklich ansatzweise als Problem erwähnt.
Alles ahnungslose Idioten oder reine Verkaufsstrategie, vielleicht geschmiert?
Ich meine, die haben eben, neben dem zufälligen Zeitpunkt eines ziemlich günstigen Preises für ein Neugerät, schon eine Rolle gespielt.
Hätte ich gerade das BQ Dark Power Pro 10 Äquivalent stattdessen zu dem Zeitpunkt gefunden, wäre es eben das geworden und da wäre hinzugekommen, daß ich mit dem Vorgänger sehr zufrieden war und natürlich auch mit dem BQ-Support.
Das ist jetzt hier kein Fanboy-Geschreibe (siehe obige Anmerkung - ich gebe halt gerne Neuem auch erst mal eine Chance).


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?*

Bq wollte mir mal win neues NT geben nur weil das Orange am Lüfter leicht weiß wurde  

Wenn wer hier ein Testsample bekommen würde wäre es schon genial


----------



## Bluebeard (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?*



h242 schrieb:


> … Also ist der Multirailschutz/OCP demzufolge definitv ab dem Einschalten des Rechners aktiv und ich könnte es für den Betrieb nach dem Starten des BS nochmal zusätzlich definieren?
> Wieviel A sind dann per default ab Start eingestellt, 20? …





Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Als Corsair Mitarbeiter solltest du es eigentlich besser wissen. Und keine Falschen Aussagen über die eigenen Produkte verbreiten!
> Das hier ist einfach nicht Wahr. Das kann man beim AX1200i, nicht aber bei den beiden kleineren, die doch recht stark abgespeckt sind, in diesem Punkt. Und 'MR Default' ist ja wohl nur beim neusten AX-i der Fall
> Wenn du was beantwortest, dann achte drauf, dass das auch korrekt ist....



Multi-Rail ist ab Werk aktiv. Bei allen AXi Netzteilen. Der Schwellwert ist bei allen Modellen 30A. Dieser kann dann via Corsair Link auch noch auf 20A abgesenkt werden. Corsair-Link in den letzten Versionen bringt in Zusammenhang mit den Netzteilen wenig bis keine Probleme (bis auf die bei wenig Auslastung falsch dargestellte Effizienz)….



eXquisite schrieb:


> Dann bringt so etwas nicht halbfertig auf den Markt, ich sehe ja bei meiner H100i was für ein Pre-Alpha Softwarepaket ist.


… Mit den Wasserkühlungen ist es da sicherlich problematischer. Trotz der selbstverständlich vorhandenen Kooperation mit Mainboard-, CPU- und Grafikkartenherstellern, ist es nicht immer einfach, bei der Softwareentwicklung alle Bugs immer und sofort auszubügeln. Wenn man sich den Entwicklungsweg von Corsair-Link anschaut, hat sich da schon extrem viel getan. Es ist aber definitiv noch lange nicht perfekt, da stimme ich dir zu. Es als Pre-Alpha Softwarepaket zu bezeichnen, na ja, da empfinde ich anders.



h242 schrieb:


> … Aber erst, nachdem ich jemanden nach 7 Tagen im Livechat greifen konnte und der hats weitergeleitet - sehr aufschlußreich war die Antwort aber auch nicht.
> …
> Seagate Barracuda 7200.9 SATA NCQ ST3160812AS (160 GB) Test Festplatte
> Das ist übrigens die betagtere Seagate Platte, hatte ursprünglich mal als reine Systemplatte fungiert.


Warum genau die Antwort ausblieb, kann ich leider nicht nachvollziehen. Normal ist eine Antwort innerhalb von spätestens 2 Werktagen da. Mehr als mich dafür zu entschuldigen, kann ich im Moment leider nicht anbieten. Wir werden der Sache intern nachgehen.



h242 schrieb:


> …Seagate Barracuda 7200.9 SATA NCQ ST3160812AS (160 GB) Test Festplatte
> Das ist übrigens die betagtere Seagate Platte, hatte ursprünglich mal als reine Systemplatte fungiert.



Vielen Dank auch für die Modellbezeichnung der Seagate-Platte. Den Bug leite ich weiter.



h242 schrieb:


> …Ich habe so einen Fall in zig Jahren  (und da rede ich von Jahrzehnten) noch nie gehabt und wüsste ehrlich gesagt auch keine weiteren Personen.
> 
> Wer will das schon - ich wahrscheinlich, weil ich jetzt ein (eigentliches) SingleRail-NT habe?
> Früher gabs doch mal nur Singlerails - gut, die hatten nicht so viel Saft, aber trotzdem, wie oft ist irgendwo irgendetwas passiert - jetzt rein im Verhältnis? ...



Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein Netzteil bei bestimmungsgemäßer Installation und Gebrauch einen Folgeschaden verursacht, ist sehr gering. Wenn man die Relation der verkauften Menge und der RMA-Fälle bzw. RMA-Ursachen betrachtet sogar verschwindend gering. Einzeln herausgepickte Beispiele, spiegeln die tatsächliche Situation nicht wieder.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> …Der Threshold vermisst nämlich immer noch ein Gerät der AX Serie, die irgendwo bei euch sein müsste, laut seinen Aussagen.
> Dass ihr nicht in der Lage seid, ihm dieses Gerät zu ersetzen, ist kaum in Worte zu fassen. Insbesondere für ein Unternehmen, dass für sich in Anspruch nimmt, ein 'guter Markenhersteller' zu sein...





eXquisite schrieb:


> Haha, als ob, wir haben hier doch das beste Beispiel, Threshold hat weder Geld noch Netzteil wiedergesehen.


Es gibt ja bekanntlich immer zwei Seiten zur Geschichte. Ich stehe mit Threshold zum Thema in Kontakt und wie ich erfahren durfte, ist der Fall ist über 2 Jahre her (was zweifelslos traurig genug ist, da es ja wie ich verstehe nie zur Zufriedenheit gelöst wurde). Da ich erst Ende 2013 zu Corsair dazu gestoßen bin, kann ich leider nicht sagen was genau abgelaufen ist. Aber es immer wieder als Paradebeispiel aufzuführen ist ja nun auch nicht unbedingt fair oder? In der Zeit wo ich dabei bin, hat sich einiges Getan beim Service und diesen basierend auf diesen einen Fall als schlecht zu bezeichnen ist nicht in Ordnung. Zwischenzeitlich haben wir z.B. bei jeglichen Netzteilserien die Abholung beim Kunden vor Ort eingeführt und wir schränken den Service nicht auf wenige Modelle und für einen bestimmten Zeitraum ein.


----------



## eXquisite (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?*



> Es gibt ja bekanntlich immer zwei Seiten zur Geschichte. Ich stehe mit Threshold zum Thema in Kontakt und wie ich erfahren durfte, ist der Fall ist über 2 Jahre her (was zweifelslos traurig genug ist, da es ja wie ich verstehe nie zur Zufriedenheit gelöst wurde). Da ich erst Ende 2013 zu Corsair dazu gestoßen bin, kann ich leider nicht sagen was genau abgelaufen ist. Aber es immer wieder als Paradebeispiel aufzuführen ist ja nun auch nicht unbedingt fair oder? In der Zeit wo ich dabei bin, hat sich einiges Getan beim Service und diesen basierend auf diesen einen Fall als schlecht zu bezeichnen ist nicht in Ordnung. Zwischenzeitlich haben wir z.B. bei jeglichen Netzteilserien die Abholung beim Kunden vor Ort eingeführt und wir schränken den Service nicht auf wenige Modelle und für einen bestimmten Zeitraum ein.



Als Paradebeispiel wird das natürlich hier immer wieder aufgegriffen, weil es der Extremfall schlecht hin war, ob es Fair ist, ist eine andere Sache, dennoch ist es passiert und daher nicht zu vernachlässigen.
Das Sie direkt daran nicht beteiligt waren, da Sie erst später dazu gestoßen sind, dazu kann ich nichts sagen. Sicherlich hat Corsair nicht den schlechtesten Support, trotzdem sind hier und da immer wieder Fälle bekannt welche dann von Mitarbeitern auf eine "Umstrukturierung" geschoben werden, ob das Wahr oder Falsch ist kann ich auch nicht beurteilen, schade ist es trotzdem, weil keiner von euch die "Eier" hat zu sagen, Corsair hat Mist gebaut.
Und solange man immer wieder versucht andere Verantwortlich zu machen, jetzt nicht hier direkt aufs Forum bezogen, da gibt es deutlich schlimmere bei Corsair, zeigt das nicht die Verbesserungen beim Support auf.

Trotzdem, B2T.
Egal wie schlecht das Netzteil nun auch sein mag, Technisch ist es okay, Software ist Müll, hätte es 4 wenn nicht sogar 6 und das 1500i 8 technische implementierte Rails, wären es top Geräte. Das kann man einfach nicht abstreiten, nur wenn die Software schon nicht richtig funktioniert, dann sollte man das Gerät auch nicht als sonst was anpreisen. Wie schon gesagt kann ich nichts direkt zum Gerät sagen, dennoch habe ich mit eurer Software schlechte Erfahrung gemacht und nutze diese auch nicht. Ich habe einfach einen 7 Volt Adapter für die Pumpe gebaut und gut war, denn an sich ist die H100i Einheit gut und genauso sieht es auch bei dem AXi aus.

Solange die Software nicht funktioniert sollte man das ganze nicht so vermarkten, das hatte der TE ja auch schon bereits erwähnt und das ist meine Meinung und das ganze wieder auf die Board Hersteller und Co zu schieben finde ich auch nicht Fair.

Gruß


----------



## Bluebeard (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?*

Es gibt an solchen Fällen absolut nichts schön zu reden. Das wir keine "Eier" hätten zuzugeben, das etwas schief gelaufen sei, sehe ich absolut nicht so. Ich kann nicht pauschal sagen: "Ja, Corsair hat in diesem Fall mist gebaut!". Dies beruht einfach auf der Tatsache, dass ich keine Informationen zum Fall vorliegen habe. Das es den Anschein hat, dass Corsair in diesem Fall mist gebaut hat, streite ich nicht ab und daher habe ich Threshold auch eine Lösung angeboten ohne überhaupt genaue Erkenntnisse zu haben.

B2T: Technisch ist das Netzteil absolut in Ordnung. Es brauch sich definitiv nicht vor anderen in der High-End Schiene zu verstecken. Das weiß ich und das wissen die, die sich mit der Materie auseinandersetzen. Die Ansicht, dass die Software Müll sei, teile ich nicht. Im Bezug auf die Funktion im Zusammenhang mit dem Netzteil gibt es keine Probleme mit der Software. Alles ist wie beschrieben anpass- und einstellbar. Das einzige Problem ist, dass die Effizienzkurve bei geringer Auslastung nicht korrekt anzeigt. 

Das andere Fremd-Hardwarekomponenten nicht korrekt oder mit kryptischer Bezeichnung angezeigt werden, ist nun mal auf die Art und Weise, wie die Hersteller die Sensoren einbinden zurückzuführen. Sobald uns die Daten vorliegen, binden wir diese auch ein. Auch die Funktion bei der H100i ist absolut in Ordnung. Ich habe z.B. 4 PWM Lüfter an der H100i, die ich ohne Weiteres mit einer selbst definierten Kurve im Bezug zur CPU-Temperatur regeln kann. Probiere die Software doch einfach mal wieder aus. Vielleicht wirst du ja positiv überrascht?!


----------



## eXquisite (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?*



> Das andere Fremd-Hardwarekomponenten nicht korrekt oder mit kryptischer Bezeichnung angezeigt werden, ist nun mal auf die Art und Weise, wie die Hersteller die Sensoren einbinden zurückzuführen. Sobald uns die Daten vorliegen, binden wir diese auch ein. Auch die Funktion bei der H100i ist absolut in Ordnung. Ich habe z.B. 4 PWM Lüfter an der H100i, die ich ohne Weiteres mit einer selbst definierten Kurve im Bezug zur CPU-Temperatur regeln kann. Probiere die Software doch einfach mal wieder aus. Vielleicht wirst du ja positiv überrascht?!



Ich tuh mir das nochmal an, runtergeschmissen habe ich sie mitte letzten Jahres, steuern tuhe ich sowieso über meine Sentry.



> Technisch ist das Netzteil absolut in Ordnung. Es brauch sich definitiv nicht vor anderen in der High-End Schiene zu verstecken. Das weiß ich und das wissen die, die sich mit der Materie auseinandersetzen.



Sehe ich ja auch so, nur eben das mit den Pseudo Rails finde ich nicht so klasse.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?*

Was, wieso oder warum hier schief gelaufen ist, ist hier einfach mal völlig ralle. Und die Ausflüchte von Seiten Corsair sind einfach nur arm...

Als User, der den Support in Anspruch genommen hat und dessen Gerät auf diesem Wege 'verschütt gegangen' ist, sind die Gründe dafür einfach mal egal. Er sieht nur: Zu Corsair geschickt, nicht wieder bekommen...
Und das geht sicher nicht nur Theshold so. Auch andere Leute wären einfach nur extremst angepisst, wenn sie eine solche Situation erleben würden....

Statt hier irgendwelche Ausreden zu diesem Thema abzulassen, solltet ihr lieber versuchen, dem Threshold mal das Gerät zu erstatten. Es kann und darf doch nicht sein Problem sein, wenn das Gerät bei euch oder auf dem Weg zu euch verschlampt wird. Das ist schlicht euer Problem! 

Aber dass euch nicht klar ist, dass es billiger sein kann, ein Gerät 'zu verschenken', scheint euch nicht ganz klar zu sein...

Aber anscheinend ist euch euer Ruf egal, sonst würdet ihr euch hier kulanter verhalten und nicht 'nach BWL Art', was man euch auch in anderen Bereichen unterstellen könnte...


----------



## h242 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?*



> Was, wieso oder warum hier schief gelaufen ist, ist hier einfach mal völlig ralle.


Genauso wie der generelle Beitrag zu diesem OT-Thema.
Das Beispiel wurde benannt, das reicht nun auch aus, egal wie ärgerlich es sein mag.
Wie man erkennen kann, hat der Geschädigte ja scheinbar auch ein wenig seinen Teil dazu beigtragen, dies nicht rechtzeitig anzumerken bzw. zu melden.
Dies entschuldigt natürlich nicht eine mangelnde oder gar nicht vorhandene Bearbeitung des Falls.

Wenn du aber meinen Thread hier nur nutzen möchtest, um Stimmung oder deinem Ärger Luft zu machen, dann ist das hier absolut der falsche Schauplatz für deine Gefechte.
Dazu kannst du gerne einen eigenen Thread erstellen oder weitere Diskussionen per PN weiterführen.

Schau dir hier bitte andere Beiträge an, die zwar auch kritisch sind, aber dabei zum großen Teil sachlich bleiben.
Von vornherein ständig anzumerken, daß von einem Hersteller alles sch... ist, alles besser zu wissen (wahrscheinlich stellst du selber Netzteile her...) und die Kunden nur belogen würden, was die Hardwareangaben angeht, ist auch absolut keine Art und der z.T. angeschlagene Ton auch nicht, man kann sich auch anders ausdrücken.
Du kannst gerne deine Meinung äussern, aber zum Thema und auf sachliche, gegenseitig kommunikative Art und Weise - es hat nicht immer nur einer recht.
Es gibt zu allen Dingen immmer 2 Ansichten und Meinungen.



> Egal wie schlecht das Netzteil nun auch sein mag, Technisch ist es okay,  Software ist Müll, hätte es 4 wenn nicht sogar 6 und das 1500i 8  technische implementierte Rails, wären es top Geräte.


Ok, ist es nun schlecht, technisch ok oder fast top - du revidierst bzw. relativierst da leider mit einem Begriff den anderen, auch wenn ich schon verstanden habe, was du damit ausdrücken möchtest.




> Solange die Software nicht funktioniert sollte man das ganze nicht so  vermarkten, das hatte der TE ja auch schon bereits erwähnt und das ist  meine Meinung und das ganze wieder auf die Board Hersteller und Co zu  schieben finde ich auch nicht Fair.


Würd ich nach dem Erkenntnisstand zum Teil unterschreiben.

Für mich wäre es sinnvoller, wenn Default OCP bei 20A liegen würde, allerdings weiß ich auch nicht, wieviel Schäden die 10 A mehr anrichten könnten.
Käme dazu evtll. ein Firmware Update, bei dem die Default Werte vielleicht direkt beim PC Start auf 20 A eingestellt sind?
Was ich leider feststellen muss, daß meine softwareseitig festgelegten Werte nach einem Neustart tw. bestehen bleiben (habe diese auf 20A gestellt) oder auch wieder auf dem Maxiumum (40A) liegen, das finde ich ziemlich ärgerlich.

Zum Thema Aulösen bei Systemstart - nun geben ja viele an, daß eine analoge Sicherung erheblich schneller auslöste, dazu fehlt mir leider die Kenntnis und ich würde dazu gerne mal wissen, um wieviel schneller diese als die digitalen, wie bei diesem NT, reagieren?

"Multirail stimmt aber letzten Endes auch nur teilweise, weil für die Nebenspannungen bzw. die 12 Volt über  die Peripherieanschlüsse keine Konfigurationsmöglichkeit vorhanden ist."

Dies ist ein Zitat aus einem Test des Netzteils.


----------



## h242 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?*

Nun will ich meinen Thread mal wieder aus der Versenkung holen, weil sich seit meinem letzten Beirtag hinsichtlich eines Softwareupdates gar nichts getan hat.
Wie ist denn nun der Stand der Dinge - wird man in naher Zukunft mit mehr als einer neuen, unasugereiften RC Variante überrascht oder dauert das noch eine geschätzte Ewigkeit? 

Und wie alle Nörgler feststellen können, läuft mein Rechner und ist noch nicht abgefakelt.

Und er läuft übrigens ziemlich oft den gesamten Tag über (und manchmal auch nachts, ohne Aufsicht), das mal am Rande.


----------



## Bluebeard (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?*

Hi h242,

die Entwicklung von Corsair Link ist nicht stehengeblieben. Wir haben beim Entwicklungsteam einige Änderungen vorgenommen, wodurch es leider zu weiteren Verzögerungen gekommen ist. Eine vollkommen ausgereifte Version, die 100%ig funktionieren wird und jegliche Hardwarekonfiguration ohne weiteres erkennt, wird auf sich warten lassen. Mit der 5339er Version kann man im Moment alle Corsair Link fähigen Geräte ansprechen und steuern. Aber auch hier gibt es, wie du es ja selbst merken musstest, ausnahmen.

Da bei der CES die H110i GT vorgestellt wurde, wird auch innerhalb der nächsten Wochen eine passende Corsair Link Version veröffentlicht werden, damit die Kompatibilität zum neuen Produkt vorhanden ist.

Ich bin guter Hoffnung, dass wir mit Corsair Link noch ein zuverlässiges und brauchbares Tool, in die Hände bekommen werden.

Grüße


----------



## Matriach (10. April 2015)

*AW: Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?*

Hallo,

Ich nutze ebenfalls die Corsair-Link Software (3.1.5525) und kann mich bisher nicht darüber beklagen.
Die ganze Software läuft bei mir zusammen mit einem HX850I bisher ohne nennenswerte Probleme.
Genau einmal hatte ich den Fall das mein Profil im Corsair-Link beim Systemstart nicht geladen wurde, was bisher glücklicherweise ein Einzelfall bleibt.
Ich kann zwar nicht die Software seit Anfang an beurteilen, da ich das HX850I noch nicht sehr lange habe, aber ich kann zumindest für die aktuelle Version aus Erfahrung heraus sprechen.
Nachdem ich mir diesen Thread hier komplett durchgelesen habe scheint es sich zwar langsam etwas bei Corsair diesbezüglich zu bewegen aber einen Stillstand scheint es auch nicht zu geben.
Ach und bevor jetzt Fragen aufkommen wieso ich ein HX850I statt ein be quiet Dark Power Pro 10/11 genommen habe, ich habe es quasi als Angebot sehr günstig erstanden da konnte ich nicht Nein sagen.
Was mich nebenbei interessieren würde, von wem wird nun die HXI Reihe genau gefertigt? Flextronics oder z.B. von Seasonic?
Diesbezüglich konnte ich noch nichts finden ...
Zum Schluss von mir noch ein paar Fragen ...

Ab wann wird eine neue Corsair-Link Version veröffentlicht?
Wird es die über die bereits installierte Version als Update geben oder muss man sich diese zur gegebener Zeit selbst erneut downloaden?
Wenn der obere Fall zutreffen sollte, wird es bei Corsair eine Ankündigung dazu geben?
Welche Verbesserungen stehen im Vordergrund? Könnt ihr dazu schon etwas konkretes Aussagen?
Frage in eigener Sache, welches NT ist nun als 'besser' zu bezeichnen, die RM Reihe oder die AXI/HXI Reihe?
Ich hatte bei dem Angebot ein Corsair RM 850 und ein Corsair HX850I zur Auswahl.
Dabei musste ich an mehrerer Stelle lesen das der Aufbau der RM Serie nicht so pralle sein soll weshalb ich mich für das HX850I entschieden hatte.
Um es zu konkretisieren, wer (Flextronics usw ...) stellt nun was genau von den beiden genanten NT-Reihe her?
Danke für die Antworten.

Grüße


----------



## Bluebeard (10. April 2015)

*AW: Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?*

Hi Matriach,

vielen Dank für dein Feedback zu Corsair Link. Es ist richtig, dass die Entwicklung nicht still steht aber tatsächlich nicht ganz so fix von statten geht wie man es sich wünschen würde. Intern sind wir bereits bei einer neuen Version angekommen, die fleißig getestet wird. Sollte es hier nicht zu gravierenden Problemen kommen, wird diese demnächst veröffentlicht. Ein genaues Datum habe ich aber hierzu nicht.

Du kannst dich beim Download von unserer Seite  für Updates via Email registrieren. Sobald eine neue Version zur Verfügung steht, bekommst du dann Bescheid. In Zukunft soll, wie bei unserer Keyboard-Software auch, eine softwareinterne Updatelösung angeboten werden. Ist heutzutage ja in den meisten Anwendungen enthalten und sollte definitiv mit dabei sein meiner Meinung nach. Eine Aussage zu neuen Features kann ich im Moment nicht treffen.

Mit dem HXi hast du eine gute Wahl getroffen. Das Netzteil ist definitiv eins der besten aus unserem Angebot. Gebaut wird es von CWT. Der Ruf von CWT ist nicht unbedingt als gut zu betrachten (insbesondere hier im Forum), beläuft sich aber meiner Meinung nach auf ältere Berichte, die den heutigen Stand nicht wiederspiegeln. Die RM, HXi und AXi Serie spielen alle in unterschiedlichen Liegen. Die Ansicht das die RM Serie schlecht sei teile ich nicht. Die Wahl der Komponenten, insbesondere der Kondensatoren auf der sekundären Seite und deren durch den semi-passiv Mode geringen Kühlung wird oft bemängelt. Das dies eine Nachteilige Lösung sei, muss sich aber noch bewahrheiten. Unserer Ingenieure sagen nein, die Enthusiasten sagen ja. Ich reihe mich zum letzteren Publikum ein, verlasse mich aber auf die Aussagen des ersteren.  Gebaut werden die RM Netzteile von CWT (RM750 und RM850 von Chicony) und die AXi von Flextronics. 

Hier ein kleiner Artikel zu den Unterschieden zwischen AXi und HXi: KLICK!

Ich bin mir sicher, dass du mit deinem HXi lange zufrieden sein wirst. 

Schönes Wochenende und viele Grüße


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?*

RM Serie ist (seit einiger Zeit?) komplett von CWT.

Es gab da einen Running Change bei den Geräten, so dass 750 und 850W Version jetzt quasi ein HXi ohne Digital Modul sind...


----------



## Bluebeard (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?*

Ja richtig. Die RM ist inzwischen komplett von CWT.


----------



## h242 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?*

Nun möchte ich mich mal wieder zu Wort melden bzgl. der aktuellen Corsair Link Version.
Ich habe mal bei meinem NT nach langer Zeit unter dem Supportmenü geschaut und da wird dann der aktuellste RC angeboten, also wieder keine finale Version.
Warum kommt jetzt ein RC nach dem anderen, ohne zwischendurch mal einen zu finalisieren?

Wenn ich jetzt meine vorher genutzte Link-Software mal direkt mit dem neuen RC vergleiche, ist es auch hier wieder so, daß tw. verbaute Hardware nicht richtig ausgelesen wird, außerdem zB. die Temperatur der CPU und 2 Lüfter.
Weiterhin ist es auch hier wieder so, daß, wenn ich die 40er Defaultwerte manuell auf 20 stelle, diese nach einem Neustart mal bestehen bleiben ein anderes Mal inkl. Häkchen wieder verschwunden sind - wann genau wird dieses Problem mal entsprechend gefixt und die/eine RC Version in einen finalen Zustand gebracht?


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?*

Hallo h242,

deinstalliere bitte Corsair Link komplett wie im angepinnten Thread beschrieben und installiere danach die aktuelle Corsair Link Version 3.1.5570 komplett neu. Wichtig ist, dass alle Profile vorher entfernt wurden. Es liest sich so, dass hier ein altes Profil bei dir dazwischenfunkt. Die 3.1.5570 ist eigentlich eine finale, da hat das Web-Team wohl leider das RC stehen lassen. Werde die Kollegen informieren. Wenn du noch genauere Daten zu deinen Komponenten und den Fehlern hast, kann ich dies auch gerne weiterleiten.

@Moon_Knight - Die Einstellungen gehen beim Ausschalten des Netzteils über den Schalter an dessen Rückseite oder aber beim Trennen vom Stromnetz verloren. 

Grüße


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> @Moon_Knight - Die Einstellungen gehen beim Ausschalten des Netzteils über den Schalter an dessen Rückseite oder aber beim Trennen vom Stromnetz verloren.
> 
> Grüße



Baut ihr irgendwann mal einen kleinen flash Speicher ein -- wie man das heute schon bei unterschiedlichen Mäusen hat -- um die Einstellungen auch ohne Strom speichern zu können?


----------



## Abductee (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?*

Die Einstellungen werden nicht permanent gespeichert?
Also ist bei jeder Netztrennung, bzw. Stromausfall alles weg?
Als Werkseinstellung ist Multirail mit getrennter Absicherung aber aktiv?


----------



## Bluebeard (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Baut ihr irgendwann mal einen kleinen flash Speicher ein -- wie man das heute schon bei unterschiedlichen Mäusen hat -- um die Einstellungen auch ohne Strom speichern zu können?



Bisher wurde es aus Kostengründen noch nicht integriert, dass es aber in zukünftigen Netzteilen kommen wird ist nicht auszuschließen.



Abductee schrieb:


> Die Einstellungen werden nicht permanent gespeichert?
> Also ist bei jeder Netztrennung, bzw. Stromausfall alles weg?
> Als Werkseinstellung ist Multirail mit getrennter Absicherung aber aktiv?



Richtig, bei Stromausfall (ich kann mich im Moment an keinen innerhalb der letzten 20 Jahre erinnern in der Großstadt...) sowie beim Ausschalten der Verteilersteckdose wird ein Reset durchgeführt und man sollte die Einstellungen in Corsair Link nochmals neu tätigen. Wie bereits von Abductee aus dem anderen Forum zitiert sind die Werkseinstellungen immer +12V Multi-Rail.


----------



## h242 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?*

Abschließend muss ich sagen, daß sich hinsichtlich neuerer Software viel getan hat und mittlerweile die gesetzten Single-Rail-/OCP-Einstellungen nach einem Neustart auch bestehen bleiben. Und an alle Unker - das NT läuft bis heute problemlos, der Rechner hat noch nicht gelodert. Und er lief recht oft ohne Aufsicht.


----------



## Bluebeard (4. August 2016)

*AW: Corsair Link Software buggy - wann kommt eine vernünftige Version?*

Vielen Dank für das Feedback. Freut mich sehr, dass die neue Version besser funktioniert und du weiterhin mit dem Netzteil zufrieden bist.


----------

